# Can I claim a capital loss on forced sale of my stock?



## CanadaBankMan (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there. I have been holding a specific stock for a number of years of a small company. However, late last year, the small company of the stock I was holding was acquired by a larger company. Rather than getting shares in the larger company, I was paid out cash for my shares in the smaller company.

At the time I was paid out cash for my shares, I made a loss from my original purchase of the shares. My question is, since I did not voluntarily execute the sale of my shares (the majority shareholders forced the deal), can I claim this as a capital loss anyways?

Unfortunately, I cannot find any information on Revenue Canada's website about forced stock sales of minority shareholders in cases of acquisitions.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Whatever your reasons for selling, you still had a capital loss. CRA doesn't ask why you sold.


----------



## jacobv (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, don't forget that you can roll the capital loss back 3 years to apply against capital gains, or carry it forward indefinitely.


----------

